# Trailbau - so bitte nicht (Herzberg/HG)



## cleiende (7. Mai 2020)

Das Anlegen eines illegalen Trails am Herzberg hilft nicht gerade die Akzeptanz unserer Sportart zu verbessern.
Egal wer es war, schon angesichts der Ortswahl scheint da kein beseeltes Leben hinter der Schädelplatte vorhanden zu sein.

https://www.usinger-anzeiger.de/lokales/wehrheim/arger-uber-mountainbike-trail-am-herzberg_21636092

https://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/region-und-hessen/mountainbiker-im-hochtaunuskreis-waehrend-corona-16757681.html


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. Mai 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (7. Mai 2020)

In der Tat, liebe Leute. Dann auch noch "Race Track" dran schreiben ist nicht so richtig pfiffig...... Es gibt doch genug zum Fahren, da muss man nicht auch noch über Ameisenhügel rüberbraten.


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (7. Mai 2020)

Einen illegal gebauten Trail mit Neon-Sprühfarbe markieren - Profis am Werk, kein Zweifel! ? Da fährt bei manchen der Lift definitiv nicht bis nach oben ...


----------



## Taunide (7. Mai 2020)

Der obere Teil dieses Trails ist ein alter Trampelpfad der direkt am Herzbergturm startet. Der untere Teil ist eine eingefahrene Spur, da wurde nichts gebaut. Entlang des Trails sind fast alle Bäume mit farbigen Pfeilen oder Wörtern wie Race gekennzeichnet. 
Der Einstieg ist rundherum mit Farbe, Pfeilen und der Bezeichnung Race Track angesprüht. Das komische,alle gefällten Baumstämme in der Gegend sind mit der gleichen Farbe markiert, die Schrift ist für mich die gleiche wie am Traileingang. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt. Wer sagt euch denn, dass dies nicht mal wieder eine Kampagne gegen das Biken befeuern soll? Medial ist es ja schon dementsprechend verwertet. Schaut euch das ganze doch selbst an bevor hier die bösen Trailbauer an den Pranger gestellt werden.


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. Mai 2020)

Du meinst, der Förster wars selbst?


----------



## GnarlyGranny (8. Mai 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Du meinst, der Förster wars selbst?


Eher sowas wie die Idioten die am Dünsberg Drähte ausgehängt haben.


----------



## Downhillsocke (8. Mai 2020)

Riecht nach false flag.


----------



## KoolAid (8. Mai 2020)

Das sind ja schon richtige MTB Verschwörungstheorien. Aber ganz ehrlich, das ganze stinkt wirklich bis zum Himmel! Meine Schwiegermutter hat mir den Artikel in der FAZ schon geschickt. ?


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (8. Mai 2020)

SantaCruzV10VIE schrieb:


> Da fährt bei manchen der Lift definitiv nicht bis nach oben ...


Gilt natürlich auch, sollte sich dies tatsächlich als False-Flag-Aktion herausstellen - dann Daumen hoch für jene, die da viel Zeit & Energie aufgewendet haben, um anderen den Spaß zu verleiden! So muss das, denn wo kämen wir hin, könnte jede / jeder dem Hobby nachgehen, das ihm / ihr Freude bereitet. Besonders in schwierigeren Zeiten wie diesen ...


----------



## rallinger3 (9. Mai 2020)

... da waren schon ein paar gebaute Kicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxito (12. Mai 2020)

seit Corona haben allerdings nicht nur Biker mehr Zeit, am Altkönig lagen letzten Samstag sogar richtig schwere Steine am Altkönig mitten auf den alten Wegen durch das Geröllfeld. Selbst zu Fuß schon recht unangenehm.


----------

